# Yakima Holdup on Honda CR-V?



## mbakercad (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm looking for a hitch mounted rack to run on our 2005 CR-V (spare tire on the back) and my 2004 Impreza Wagon. The rack I'm liking the most is the Yakima holdup but I worry about clearance issues with the rear mounted spare tire of the Honda. Will this rack allow me to use both trays or will the inner bike interfere with the spare tire?


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

hmmm do you have a receiver hitch on there now? ... if so what is the measurement from the end of the receiver to past the spare tire? ... i can measure on mine and let you know if there is enough room (i have 1.25 but i think it is the same depth for the 2 as well)


----------



## mbakercad (Aug 4, 2004)

Receiver is on it's way and due to arrive on Wed. So hopefully it will be installed by Thursday. If you could post those measurements from your rack it would be very much appreciated. BTW, this will be the 1 1/4" model.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

ok i will measure it as soon as i get off from work


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

mbakercad said:


> I'm looking for a hitch mounted rack to run on our 2005 CR-V (spare tire on the back) and my 2004 Impreza Wagon. The rack I'm liking the most is the Yakima holdup but I worry about clearance issues with the rear mounted spare tire of the Honda. Will this rack allow me to use both trays or will the inner bike interfere with the spare tire?


I went with a tire mounted rack on my CR-V. It took some reinforcing to be really solid for two heavy bikes, but nothing could be more out of the way than having the bikes swing out of the way with the gate when you open it. I would think a hitch rack with the swinging gate would make opening the rear gate a real pain with bikes on the rack.


----------



## mbakercad (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm pretty much figuring opening the gate with bikes will be out of the question. Howver, the glass still opens seperately and if I really needed to get the gate open it is easy enough to remove the bikes. One reason I want the hitch rack is so I can use it on my Impreza Wagon also.


----------



## mbakercad (Aug 4, 2004)

Bump.

Any thoughts to the Holdup on a CR-V? Any dimensions from the receiver face to the closest bike tray? I installed my hitch this evening and will take some measurements tomorrow.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

sorry bout that.... it is about 5.25 inches from the end of where the hitch receiver sits .. and the peice that sticks out the most when it is folded up


----------



## mbakercad (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't believe I would have room to fold that up without hitting the tire. The more I think of it I'm not overly concerned about the folding up feature since it will only be on the truck when carring bikes. Could you measure the wheel tray to reciever when the rack is in the down position? Also, how much higher is the wheel tray than the top of the reciever?

BTW, thanks much for taking that dimension and posting the photo. I really appreciate it.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

hmm will get some more measurements with the rack down and i will put my bike on the inward location for the photo to show the room ... 

will try to get it done tonight but may not can till tomorrow.


----------



## mbakercad (Aug 4, 2004)

I called the guys of Rackoutfitters (super nice) and they gave me the following dimensions.

Receiver hole to tire tray (front to back) = 13.25”
Vertical distance from receiver hole to bottom of tire tray = 9”
Front tire center offset to center of rack = 18”

I fear the handlebars of my bike will interfer with my spare tire but these dimensions should tell me for sure.


----------



## mbakercad (Aug 4, 2004)

I just wanted to give an update to this thread in case anyone else is searching for a bike rack for their 2005 CR-V. Based upon the measurements and photos which were given to me by -Devil- and the guys at rackoutfitters I determined the bike handlebars would not interfere with my spare tire. Well today the rack arrived and I forgot to take something into consideration. The rear door will not swing open with the rack on the truck. If this was a lift gate it would have worked I feel, but not since these are the side swings. 

I can accept the rack does not fold up when not in use, I don't even mind removing bikes off the rack to open the gate, but not being able to open the gate while the rack is mounted is unacceptable. I tried to be through and think of everything ahead of time but this is something I missed. So now, I'm going to lose probably $50-$70 in shipping this rack back. It is no ones fault but mine, but still makes me :madman: 

Again, thanks for the reply's guys.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

ouch, i didn't even think about that ... would it work if it was extended back a few inches more? ... or an adapter made at a welding shop that sets the rack just a bit lower? ... 

there are other options before you have to just sell it ... 

could you take a pic of how it interfiers... since i am not familiar with either of those cars ... and we might can come up with something.


----------



## mbakercad (Aug 4, 2004)

If it set about 3-4" lower then the door could probably swing open, but then the handlebars might be low enough were they will start hitting the spare tire.

When I first was concerned about racks in general hitting the spare tire I thought about using an extender. However, if I did that the mechanism they use to move the play would only work between the rack and the extender. The extender and the receiver would still likely rattle. Also, not sure how big of a deal it is but I was told the warranties would not apply if an extender was used.

My car is actually a WRX wagon and my bike gets carried 99% in the cargo area of that car. My wife has the CRV. The only time I have bikes in it is when the bike club is doing a weekend ride and she volunteers to drive sag. For the past few years, I just carried my bike in the cargo of the CRV but I felt with a few rides upcoming that freeing up the cargo space would be nice. Especially if she had to sag someone back to the hotel/car. That is my reason for wanting to try a rack on hers. 

This has beaten me down and I'm throwing in the towel. I will go back to carrying the bike the way we used to and take the hit on return shipping of this beast. I didn't even completely unpack it. I just got enough out to see it is not going to work. I'm sure a competent welder/machinist could make this work but that will cost me money and in the long run ruin any resale of this rack.

Once again, I do appreciate the help though.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

to use an extender you would have to get a different style of the peice that clamps it in place ... (has a block that slides inside the tube, and then a through bolt that tightens it down and a lock on the other side) ... 

the reason they say it would not apply on the warrenty, is you would be changing the weight on the tounge of the receiver hitch ... 

if all else fails, it will work to carry the bikes, but just have to access the rear area by folding down the back seats ... or removing the rack (more of a hassle) ... 

is it where the rack arches up that is causing it to hit? ...


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.nextag.com/anti-rattle-hitch/search-html

there are several options to stop the rattle and movement if you went with an extender ... but just make sure to include it into the weight, of the rack and bikes to make sure you don't go over the tounge weight of the receiver hitch (300lbs for a class II , 200 for a class 1)


----------



## mbakercad (Aug 4, 2004)

I didn't bolt on the actual trays, I just slide in the main receiver piece. The bottom of the door cleared it by a fraction of an inch. When I held the tire tray/arm assembly up into place, several pieces would have caused it to hit. The highest piece appeard to be the tray in which the back of the rear tire rests in but even the top of tire adjustable arm would have been too high.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

mbakercad said:


> If it set about 3-4" lower then the door could probably swing open, but then the handlebars might be low enough were they will start hitting the spare tire.
> 
> When I first was concerned about racks in general hitting the spare tire I thought about using an extender. However, if I did that the mechanism they use to move the play would only work between the rack and the extender. The extender and the receiver would still likely rattle. Also, not sure how big of a deal it is but I was told the warranties would not apply if an extender was used.
> 
> ...


Spare tire rack. Inexpensive, no clearance issues, open the gate with bikes.

Or not.


----------



## Tetsujin808 (May 13, 2008)

Sorry I didn't see your post sooner. I've got a 2004 CR-V and I'm going through the same headache finding a suitable hitch rack. I tried a Yakima Stick up and had the same problems. My bikes cleared the spare tire, but I couldn't fold the rack up and couldn't open the rear door even with the bikes off. I returned it. 

I'm thinking about a "post" sytle. I wen't to REI and tried out the Thule Roadway. Bikes will clear the spare, but even with the post in the tilted down position, still can't open the rear door. It doesn't clear by an inch or two. The rack that looks like it will work is the Thule Revolver. The swing arms looks low enough so the back door will clear. I didn't actually get to try this one on, so I'm not 100% sure. Also at $450, it's pricey. 

If I find one that works, I'll post my findings, but in the mean time if anyone with a CRV can chime in...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Tetsujin808 said:


> but in the mean time if anyone with a CRV can chime in...


Swinging gate and spare tire are not the problem, they are the perfect solution.


----------



## mbakercad (Aug 4, 2004)

I would prefer a hitch rack but after my unsuccessful tries, I started considering a spare tire rack. I searched Thule's website and it doesn't show a spare tire rack that they recommend for the '05 CR-V. I thought it might be something to do with out the tire mounts on my model year but maybe it was a oversight on there end. Looks to fit nicely for you. I checked out Saris's website and they didn't have a spare tire rack they recommended either. I didn't care for the design of the Yakima spare tire rack so I didn't look at it.


BTW, today I verified a Hollywood Sport Rider 2 Hitch Rack will not clear the rear door either. :madman:


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Dimensions on Yakima Holdup*

I have detailed dimensions on the Holdup on this thread. What you don't see measured directly, you can probably figure from all the pictures at various angles.


----------



## Tetsujin808 (May 13, 2008)

mbakercad said:


> BTW, today I verified a Hollywood Sport Rider 2 Hitch Rack will not clear the rear door either. :madman:


Thanks for the update, I almost pulled the trigger on a Performance Xport Flatbed rack with appears to be just like the Hollywood.

Still looking too...


----------



## Tetsujin808 (May 13, 2008)

In the end I went with a Thule Roadway. Not too expensive. Clears the spare tire. Tilts down just enough to get the rear door open about 1/3. Light and easily removable for full rear access. Not the best solution, but it works. One thing I've found, don't bother with the anti sway clip on device, they certainly didn't fit on my full suspension rig, and didn't even come close on my wifes smaller FS.


----------

